# Hans at 11 months! Blanket or saddle?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone care to venture a guess?

His coloring hasn't changed much over time, except for his lighter mask... which I love :wub:


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I think he would be considered a blanket. Handsome fellow!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Hans is very hunky :wub: I would guess that he's going to stay blanket, but I could be wrong, either way he's very handsome!
I am having that same problem with Bear, his color has lightened up a lot but he could go either way, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hans is a blanket back. He has turned into such a nice looking dog. You really should update his profile picture on Pedigreedatabase!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> I think he would be considered a blanket. Handsome fellow!


For now, yes. I am wondering if this could change, or if we are done with the blanket or saddle thing. 


Thank you. I think so, but I am very biased.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Hans is very hunky :wub: I would guess that he's going to stay blanket, but I could be wrong, either way he's very handsome!
> .


Thank you. He is getting there! Cracks me up because right now, he looks as if he has human eyebrows!












robk said:


> Hans is a blanket back. He has turned into such a nice looking dog. You really should update his profile picture on Pedigreedatabase!



So you think the blanket is permanent? I would very much love that!

I am going to try and get him into a proper stack, as soon as my new camera charger gets here. iPhone pics just don't really cut it. I could use the sloppy self-stack above, but the toy is in the way


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's very handsome :wub: My guess is he's going to stay blanket


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a nice looking dog. Don't know much about blankets or whatever, but I'll tell you that you better watch him around the "ladies" 

He still has that "puppy look".


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

*sigh* he's so handsome.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*Yeah... serious and dignified, too! *


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> *Yeah... serious and dignified, too! *


 
Geez.. That never worked for me :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I need to come back as Hans in my next life. 
Is that a cot that he's on in his crate? Between the great food, treadmill and sleeping quarters Hans has the life!
He's one lucky dog :laugh:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> I think I need to come back as Hans in my next life.
> Is that a cot that he's on in his crate? Between the great food, treadmill and sleeping quarters Hans has the life!
> He's one lucky dog :laugh:


No, it's in his expen. Here is a farther away shot.  The cot is a Kuranda.
This is where he naps when I am on the computer.

He has a second, much larger expen with a Great Dane sized Kuranda in the family room. That big ol' crate is rarely used anymore because he stays in his pen nicely when we leave the house. So far, has not tried to get out.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Thank you. He is getting there! Cracks me up because right now, he looks as if he has human eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, He'll stay a blanket back. As for the database, just post this picture;
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...2053-hans-11-months-blanket-saddle-11mos3.jpg
He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is actually him looking really upset --I was taking too long to throw his dragon because I was trying to take pictures of him.
None of these do him justice. I need to charge up the ol' Cannon and get some really good photos.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nice indoor setup you have for him! He will almost certainly stay a blanket back, though he may lighten up a bit on the rear legs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very handsome dog !! living in the lap of luxury . I love your set up too. Where did you get that pen enclosure ? Haven't seen one as sturdy .


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

handsome!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> very handsome dog !! living in the lap of luxury . I love your set up too. Where did you get that pen enclosure ? Haven't seen one as sturdy .


 I love the enclosure. I got it on eBay and it is made out of individual panels with long metal rods that attach them together. You can add or remove panels as needed and adjust them to fit any shape you need them to conform to. I got a much better deal that the price posted.

*New Mtn 40" Heavy Duty Pet Dog Metal Exercise Pen Playpen Cage Fence Crate Gate | eBay*









So, blanket or saddle, Carmen?
And by the way, your supplements have a lot to do with the way his coat looks.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , thanks , the coat has that silky sheen , and he is a blanket !!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, it's unanimous!

I am officially doing the Happy Dance!

I had my heart set on that blanket remaining! :happyboogie::dancingtree:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> very handsome dog !! living in the lap of luxury .


I have been thinking about this and feeling better about where he sleeps.

I have always felt sorta bad when I've looked at many dogs on this board who are allowed in bed and on the furniture.

He isn't.:blush:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What a good looking boy!  Don't feel bad about not letting him on the furniture! He's got his own super beds that he doesn't have to share!  I'm jealous of your set up for him!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hans is such a cutie pie. :wub:
Blanket back or saddle back, doesn't matter, he's still going to be a handsome boy, full of character.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I have been thinking about this and feeling better about where he sleeps.
> 
> I have always felt sorta bad when I've looked at many dogs on this board who are allowed in bed and on the furniture.
> 
> He isn't.:blush:


My isn't either and I don't feel bad one bit. :laugh:


----------

